# Up they go!



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep.. yesterday was a big day for Kira, her fluffy ears went up and seem to be staying that way  

She then showed them off at my parent's senior home. Fortunately she was not startled by all that walker traffic


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awee!!! Kira is adorable! What a cool accomplishment for her ears  Are you training her to be a therapy dog or did she just go for fun to the senior home?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I mean...my gosh...can she get any cuter??? I just want to kiss her pretty face! lol

Her ears of course look great...you have complete lift off. They may drop as she starts teething but I wouldn't worry if that does happen with the way they are standing at attention now.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Awee!!! Kira is adorable! What a cool accomplishment for her ears  Are you training her to be a therapy dog or did she just go for fun to the senior home?


It was really just a visit as my parents had not seen her yet. But for some of the residents, I think she did provide a little therapy. It was awesome. 



Courtney said:


> I mean...my gosh...can she get any cuter??? I just want to kiss her pretty face! lol
> 
> Her ears of course look great...you have complete lift off. They may drop as she starts teething but I wouldn't worry if that does happen with the way they are standing at attention now.


LOL. Thanks. And thanks for the tip on teething.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AWWW how adorable!!!!! Ky's didn't stay "up" permanently until she was about 5.5 - 6 months old!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh how adorable is she!!! She looks so proud of herself :wub:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> AWWW how adorable!!!!! Ky's didn't stay "up" permanently until she was about 5.5 - 6 months old!


Honestly we were surprised it happened at 11 weeks. I was digging the floppy look lol. And Kyleigh is a super model by the way. Gorgeous dog. 



Bear GSD said:


> Oh my gosh how adorable is she!!! She looks so proud of herself :wub:


Thanks!  Proud or maybe it's that look that she just got nabbed with the cat's toy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful little girl, thanks for sharing her with us. :wub:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great looking ears!!! And the rest of Kira too of course. Was she tempted by the tennis balls on the legs of those walkers?


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Beautiful little girl, thanks for sharing her with us. :wub:


Thank you 



Nigel said:


> Great looking ears!!! And the rest of Kira too of course. Was she tempted by the tennis balls on the legs of those walkers?


LMAO! No, the tennis balls were not the issue it was the traffic merging around the elevator. We got between the residents and meal time


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> LMAO! No, the tennis balls were not the issue it was the traffic merging around the elevator. We got between the residents and meal time


LMAO!!! when you were talking about walkers, I had just gotten done reading the "Walking Dead" thread. I am glad they were *those* kind of walkers and not the blood sucking kind!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> LMAO!!! when you were talking about walkers, I had just gotten done reading the "Walking Dead" thread. *I am glad they were *those* kind of walkers and not the blood sucking kind!!*


Too funny! :laugh: Now that would have brought about a whole new set of complications. Although my parents tell me the bread they serve is as hard as a baseball bat.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Ollie can only get one ear up at a time so far, they each take turns. 

She's so cute! But wait, did you decide to keep her??


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay, ears!
Cheers for the ears!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> LOL Ollie can only get one ear up at a time so far, they each take turns.
> 
> She's so cute! *But wait, did you decide to keep her??*


Tomorrow is the big day for Kira with respect to the MegaE. She has been so completely normal and symptom free since this all happened that I cancelled the flight back to the breeder (which was today actually) and had our vet refer us to a specialist for a second look. 

That appointment is tomorrow morning and we will know the results once and for all. We are carrying on though as if she is going nowhere which I pray is not just wishful thinking. Fingers crossed!

As for Ollie lol... just a matter of time.


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

She is sooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for Kira with respect to the MegaE. She has been so completely normal and symptom free since this all happened that I cancelled the flight back to the breeder (which was today actually) and had our vet refer us to a specialist for a second look.
> 
> That appointment is tomorrow morning and we will know the results once and for all. We are carrying on though as if she is going nowhere which I pray is not just wishful thinking. Fingers crossed!
> 
> As for Ollie lol... just a matter of time.


Yay!!! I am hoping and praying for you and Kira. If all goes well then there will actually be something to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for Kira with respect to the MegaE. She has been so completely normal and symptom free since this all happened that I cancelled the flight back to the breeder (which was today actually) and had our vet refer us to a specialist for a second look.
> 
> That appointment is tomorrow morning and we will know the results once and for all. We are carrying on though as if she is going nowhere which I pray is not just wishful thinking. Fingers crossed!
> 
> As for Ollie lol... just a matter of time.


Oh gosh I will keep you and Kira in my thoughts! I really hope everything goes well for her, I was so looking forward to watching her grow up with Ollie since they're only one day apart and look so much alike right now.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Yay!!! I am hoping and praying for you and Kira. If all goes well then there will actually be something to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


Thanks so much for your support as always  It would be the best gift for the holidays we could ask for. 



Carriesue said:


> Oh gosh I will keep you and Kira in my thoughts! I really hope everything goes well for her, I was so looking forward to watching her grow up with Ollie since they're only one day apart and look so much alike right now.


Thanks CS  And I hear ya... Ollie and Kira have that special kinship.

Hopefully be back tomorrow with good news!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Honestly we were surprised it happened at 11 weeks. I was digging the floppy look lol. And Kyleigh is a super model by the way. Gorgeous dog.


Frankie ... Thanks, yeah, she's a beauty ... but by most of my pics, she'd only qualify for the mud wrestling type of model!!



I just finished the rest of this thread ... fingers crossed for you and Kira ... You HAVE to keep her!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Frank, 
I'm keeping you and Kira in my thoughts and prayers today. It would be a truly grateful Thanksgiving if Kira could stay with your family!
Good luck...fingers crossed :hug:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. me too. I was following the prior thread and my heart was broken for you, I did not post for selfish reasons (my e-mail inbox and sad stories getting to me and was thinking of taking a sabatical from the forum for a bit - but then I see the pics and they make me smile, now especially so seeing those ears!!!...but I had intended to PM you. sorry.

I hope everything goes smoothly, and this was just some flukie thing that happened.

Cheers Big Ears!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

delete - repeated post....oops


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

FrankieC said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for Kira with respect to the MegaE. She has been so completely normal and symptom free since this all happened that I cancelled the flight back to the breeder (which was today actually) and had our vet refer us to a specialist for a second look.
> 
> That appointment is tomorrow morning and we will know the results once and for all. We are carrying on though as if she is going nowhere which I pray is not just wishful thinking. Fingers crossed!
> 
> As for Ollie lol... just a matter of time.


Oh gosh I didn't know you were going through so much with Kira. You two are definitely in our prayers. Please do let us know how things work out.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! Love the baby puppy part of puuphood. Enjoy it,it goes by quick.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Frank!

Just wondering how it went w/the specialist on Tues. How is Kira been?


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey folks, thank you all for your prayers and best wishes. It truly helps to come here and see your concern and support. 

I wish I had better news to share but a battery of tests and examinations by specialists on Tuesday confirmed her diagnosis  I guess we have been managing things decently enough and kept her symptom free but her esophagus is badly distended. 

It was like reliving things all over again when I was told but I needed to be 100% certain. Kira will be leaving us next week but we have a commitment from the breeder to get her into a home where she can be cared for and monitored more closely on a daily basis. Of course updates and pictures are part of the arrangement. 

It will be a short run with Kira in our home but her place in our hearts is reserved forever. We love her very much and will miss her greatly.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AWWW I'm sorry to hear both parts of your post ... happy trails for Kira at her next place, and lucky for the next dog to come into your home!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Darn. Was hoping this a one off sorta thing. But you are doing the right thing. A 14 yr. commitment like that takes more then just good will and wishes of encouragement. The anxiety that would come along with this condition...I know I would never be able to leave the house. I am already nerotic with my dog...every sneeze cough, change in breath I'd go mad. Plus you could never trust to leave w/a border or friend...it would mean a complete change of your lifestyle....so don't feel guilty. Just love her and admire from afar. She was lucky to get her start with you:hugs:

Happy trails Kira


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

oy..:'c I wish Kira the best of luck in her new endeavors! and YOU! I hope you find a new healthy, happy, fluffy lovey puppy SOON! you didi the right thing <3


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> oy..:'c I wish Kira the best of luck in her new endeavors! and YOU! I hope you find a new healthy, happy, fluffy lovey puppy SOON! you didi the right thing <3


Thanks so much Zeeva  Kira has been rehomed by the breeder and in fact ended up with one of her sisters in a home where someone can keep an eye on her all the time. She is at the back hamming it up for the pic lol 










It's hard and we really miss her but know her condition can be better addressed here. 

-Frank


----------

